# IUI/DIUI 2WW Part 3



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, Wishing you all lots of babydust and many BFP's


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks Candy, didn't realise how busy this thread had been.

Can't read previous posts from the summary that appears below as I type so I would like to wish anyone on their 2ww much love and luck. I'm currently on day 7. Also   to anyone who has a BFN recently. Sorry there are no personal messages except..........

....Caroline - posted on Donor Sperm thread my best wishes that it all works out despite the different signs your getting.  

Best wishes.
Katie  
P.S. Just made my donation to keep FF going. Can't believe the quick response they have had.


----------

